# Régularisation



## Missunivers (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j ai besoin d un conseil pour une régularisation. Je suis à 36h semaine sur 33 semaines sur 10 mois donc 119h mensualisées. Donc j additionné 119h par 10 je pense mais pour les heures autrement par exemple certaines semaines j avais moins de 36h car il arrivait plutard ou était absent en dehors de ma volontée juste parce que les parents le gardait y avait des repos pas prévu par exemple. Ma question est ce que je compte 36h où je retire ces heures là sachant qu'ils m ont payé normalement la mensualisation. Je sais pas si c est compréhensible mais si quelqu'un peut m aider merci d avance


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Il y a un problème. Impossible d'avoir une mensu de 10 mois.
La mensualisation est obligatoire sur 12 mois.

Sinon, la régularisation de salaire se fait en comptant les heures travaillées et contractuelles, donc les absences injustifiées sont assimilées à du temps de travail, et comptent dans la régularisation de salaire.


----------



## kikine (18 Juillet 2022)

les heures sont a compter comme si vous aviez travaillé
à partir du moment ou les heures sont payés par la mensualisation elles sont comptées comme travaillées peut importe que le parent l'ai gardé par convenance


----------



## kikine (18 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Il y a un problème. Impossible d'avoir une mensu de 10 mois.
> La mensualisation est obligatoire sur 12 mois.


exact j'avais même pas relevé


----------



## Missunivers (18 Juillet 2022)

On a vu avec le rpe, y nous ont dit de faire autrement. Comment vous faites si vous gardez un enfant 4 ou 6 mois par exemple ? Celui que je garde c est que 10 mois car après il rentre à l école


----------



## booboo (18 Juillet 2022)

Missunivers a dit: 


> On a vu avec le rpe, y nous ont dit de faire autrement. Comment vous faites si vous gardez un enfant 4 ou 6 mois par exemple ? Celui que je garde c est que 10 mois car après il rentre à l école



Comment on fait ? et bien de la bonne manière, sur 12 mois et à la fin du contrat on fait une régule


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Missunivers a dit: 


> On a vu avec le rpe, y nous ont dit de faire autrement. Comment vous faites si vous gardez un enfant 4 ou 6 mois par exemple ? Celui que je garde c est que 10 mois car après il rentre à l école


Eh bien vous leur téléphonez et vous leur dites que ce que vous avez fait c'est illégal. 

Vous avez un cdi, et de fait, une fin de contrat ne se présume pas. Donc calcul obligatoire sur 12 mois.
Seuls les cdd (conclus uniquement pour le remplacement d'une autre assmat sont possibles) se calculent selon les mois déterminés.

Là, vous avez un cdi calculé comme un cdd, sans les avantages de ce dernier.

Le RPE n'a AUCUNE COMPETENCE, et NE DOIT JAMAIS intèrféré avec les modalités des contrats.

Quelle Noui....... cette rpe.

Quand l'accueil est potentiellement de courte durée, il faut utiliser le produit en croix, d'un part pour déterminer si le contrat est en année complète ou incomplète, et partir sur de bonnes bases, en général pour éviter les grosses régularisations de salaire.

On fait nbre de semaines prévues  / nbre de mois prévus X 12
Pour votre exemple : 33 semaines prévues  / 10 (mois prévus) X 12= 39.60 semaines, arrondies à 40.

Là, vous vous retrouvez avec une mensu fausse. Bref, je comprends que ce n'est pas de votre faute, mais le RPE, est nul, et l'obligation de lire LA CNN est valable pour tous.


----------



## Missunivers (18 Juillet 2022)

Vu que c est sur 10 mois je pensais être en cdd, je suis unpeu perdu


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Missunivers a dit: 


> Vu que c est sur 10 mois je pensais être en cdd, je suis unpeu perd



Qu'y a t'il d'indiqué sur votre contrat ? 
CDi ou CDD ?


----------



## Missunivers (18 Juillet 2022)

Oui cdd


----------



## booboo (18 Juillet 2022)

Faites vous un remplacement ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Missunivers a dit: 


> Oui cdd


Si il est indiqué cdd, alors ok. Mais théoriquement il ne peut être conclu que si vous remplacez une assmat.
Et normalement si le cdd à été calculé avec un terme précis, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse calculer une régularisation de salaire, puisque toutes les heures prévues doivent avoir été rémunérées.


----------



## Missunivers (18 Juillet 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> Faites vous un remplacement ?


Non, c était juste quelques mois avant l école car j avais gardé le grand frère mais pour celui ci elle avait pri un congé parental avant


----------



## Missunivers (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour La rpe m a contacté donc pas de régule car les 10 mois on été fait, tant mieux pas de calcul 😀. Par contre il est pas illegal de faire une mensualisation sur moins de 12 mois même si il le conseille, j ai un enfant qui rentre à l école on va faire une mensualisation sur 4 mois, le rpe n y voit aucun inconvénients surtout pour les parents payé la nounou 12 mois en ayant besoin que de 4 même si c est étalé. Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

C'est pas parce que la mensu est calculée sur 12 mois que les 12 mois doivent être effectués. Encore un RPE à côté de ses pompes 😅


----------



## assmatzam (19 Juillet 2022)

On ne calculé JAMAIS une mensualisation sur 10 ou 4 mois 
C'est *illégal 

Arrêtez d'écouter les conseils de votre RPE ils sont faux *

Une mensualisation se calcule toujours sur 12 mois

Ensuite un CDD ne peut être réalisé que pour remplacer un autre mode de garde
Si ce n'est pas le cas vous devrez OBLIGATOIREMENT faire un CDI

Vôtre contrat et votre mensualisation tout est faux


----------



## assmatzam (19 Juillet 2022)

Vous avez fait le calcul de votre mensualisation ainsi
36 heures x 33 semaines / 10 mois = 118,8 heures payées chaque mois 

Au bout des 10 mois on vous a payé 1188 heures 

Vous devez calculer le nombre d'heures réellement travaillées sur ces 10 mois

Pour la prochaine fois vous devrez calculer ainsi
33 sem / 10 x 12 mois = 39,6 = 40

Donc CDI en année incomplète sur 40 semaines


----------



## booboo (19 Juillet 2022)

_"Bonjour La rpe m a contacté donc pas de régule car les 10 mois on été fait, tant mieux pas de calcul 😀. Par contre il est pas illegal de faire une mensualisation sur moins de 12 mois même si il le conseille, j ai un enfant qui rentre à l école on va faire une mensualisation sur 4 mois, le rpe n y voit aucun inconvénients surtout pour les parents payé la nounou 12 mois en ayant besoin que de 4 même si c est étalé. Bonne journée à tous"_

Les parents paient uniquement les mois travaillés, c'est le calcul qui est fait sur 12 mois.
Lisez ou relisez la CCN (au moins) et suggérez de faire la même chose au RPE..... pour qu'ils évitent de conseiller n'importe quoi aux ass mat et aux parents....
J'ai fait une formation par correspondance sur la nouvelle CCN et toutes les modalités pour le contrat, la mensu etc... cela peut être bénéfique aussi.
Il faut que vous compreniez le fonctionnement pour pouvoir au mieux l'expliquer aux parents.


----------

